# Driving distance



## Dk14 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi was wondering if anyone can help me? I have been golf for many years now and am very short of the tee. Im 25 and have a pretty strong swing speed but avg 50 to 60the yards shorter then my buddies. But with irons at par with a couple of my longer hitting friends but lomger then most ppl in my area. I do suffer from slicing but normally its a fade so i cant believe im getting that much side spin. Anybody else suffer from this? Or know of any possible reasona or drills to help?


----------



## chdduncan (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello DK14,

I suffered from this when I first started out and I was hitting it around 250 and all over the place. I could not find out what was going on. 

I got taught a few things that literally added 50+ yards to my drives. I know your probably thinking its a joke, but try it out and see if it helps you.

Here is how you blast your drives...

1. Set up with your ball position a little further forward than normal.
2. Swing back normally but swing just a little shorter on the way back. Don't go all the way back.
3. To initiate your downswing use your left knee (other knee if left handed). This will start your downswing in a perfect position.
4. IMPORTANT - Do not squeeze the club on the downswing. This is where you lose distance and fade the ball. Keep your grip light all the way through. You have to keep a conscience mind on this.
5. Follow through to finish.

You will hit your drives farther but you need to concentrate on those 5 tips.

Let me know what happened when you hit your driver with these in mind.


----------

